# How does your golden react to visitors?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We had somebody over to take a look at our AC today (spring maintenance, etc). Apparently when the guy came in the house, Jacks strolled up to him wagging his tail to be patted. He doesn't bark or make any noises other than making "snuffle" sounds.

ETA - I forgot to mention something that a repairman said about Jacks back when Jacks was a puppy... because Jacks was this sweet little blond thing who was ALL big dark eyes who came up to waggle soundlessly around him, the guy said he was just like Falcor from Neverending Story. *laughs*


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola is the first dog that is so MELLOW!!! When the door bell rings or someone comes knocking on the door - Lola just looks interested and looks at me and back at the door... waiting for me to do something... no barking or anything! When I open the door she just stands there and wags her tail. Amazing!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Honey never barks when door bell rings or someone knocks on the door. In fact she rarely barks at all. She may go a week without a single bark even tho dogs on all sides of us are bakring.

HOWEVER she does think everyone that comes here comes to see her. Shedoesn't jump on them, but she is right at them, tail wagging 100 to noghthing begging for attention--which somehow she alwasy manages to get!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy will launch himself at people to say hello.

Roxy will keep her distace and bark a little- Once say "Roxy that's enough. Relax". She will bring the person a toy to throw for her. If she knows the person she just greets them with a toy.

Lucy must be leashed initially- She picks up on Cozy's negative energy but after 5-10 minutes is fine and can go visit nicely. If she knows the person- No leashing need. She will run up to them with her whole body wiggling.

Cozy- Unless she knows the visitors well must be leashed or crated. She is very protective of her house, property, pack, and humans since she had her 2nd litter. If someone comes in unannounced it is at their own risk. But off her property she is fine with people. She would lay down her life to protect her territory and I am pretty sure Lucy and possibly Buddy would back her up.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

The only way that I know for sure that someone is approaching the house is because my bird is going nuts. If it weren't for the bird, I would never know. None of the 4 dogs bark.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey barks if the door bell rings, then he grabs a toy and runs up to them with wiggily waggy bum! We rarely have visitors though


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Max just jumps all over the place, but Willow barks out of the window. I only voted for Max though because Willow is a Labrador Retriever/Chow Chow mix and this is for Golden Retreivers. If I wanted to do something for all dogs, I would post it on the Other Pets forum. Willow also barks when she wants to be let inside from going out to the backyard. Ahh, Willow...:uhoh:


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Winter's greeting is very similar to Joey's- wiggly butt, toy in mouth always, runs to greet, will try to jump up but then will sit when I tell her "off" and "sit". If she knows you & is especially excited to see you, she also "talks" ("ahhhrrroooooohhhlll"). Oh, and she never barks.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

goldhaven said:


> The only way that I know for sure that someone is approaching the house is because my bird is going nuts. If it weren't for the bird, I would never know. None of the 4 dogs bark.


Same with us! We have Cockatials that let me know the doorbell rang or that someone knocked better than Lola! LOL!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

If I could I'd put two votes in for the "going nuts" one, because both of mine do that. LOL. After the initial "OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG" Mojo will go grab a toy to show them, Missy just sits and soaks up the attention.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra is our guardian, when she hears something out of the ordinary, there is low gruff and growl coming out of a dog who rarely barks.Lance of course gets excited when Sierra reacts. His ear perk and he prancing round towards the door.
I can put them on their beds in a stay, when my mother comes over, she's pretty frail and I'm worried about them knocking her over. They stay until called so they can greet her and then back to the beds.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Toby is very excited when a visitor comes. First he barks with the other two, then he is silly and brings toys and wants to be petted, constantly!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hmm, Riley is somewhere between the first two. He doesn't jump or bark, but he runs over with his tail wagging and his wiggley butt!


----------



## lynn0624rj (Mar 27, 2012)

Isabella runs to the door and jumps
On them with her tail wagging and if 
Its a new visitor she will pee from
The excitement.


----------



## lynn0624rj (Mar 27, 2012)

But no barking


----------



## Arggg (Jul 4, 2013)

Golden #1 - ran to the door, barked excitedly, grabbed people's hands or shirts or whatever she could find nearby - a shoe, a piece of paper, whatever. She would do a little "dance" of joy - wagging her whole body, spinning around in circles, and "singing" (people thought she was whining) at the top of her lungs. It didn't matter if it was a stranger or a friend. She instantly LOVED everyone (with the exception of two people). Lived to be 12-1/2. RIP.

Golden #2 - Trots slowly up to newcomer and nuzzles their hand. Looks up at them hopefully, hoping to be petted. Mellowest dog I ever met. Still going at 15 yrs.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Jenny (the cat) growls when there are visitors at the door, whereas Lilly (our Golden) will turn on her helicopter tail and will run to the door immediately (she has definitely EGD - excessive greeting disorder). She would jump up at all visitors and will greet them extensively with whining and turning and all that jazz unless, unless I give her rigid commands to sit and stay which she will follow (reluctantly).


----------



## Lightning (Apr 14, 2013)

My pup thinks everyone is here to see him. Crazy then well behaved. Think it's an elaborate plot to have me committed.  This way when I complain about him they say he's so good, etc. They have no idea of a normal day. Smart dogs-oh yeah!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

When the doorbell rings Murphy makes a beeline toward the front door but then runs past it into the living room up on the back of the couch to look out the picture window to see who is at the door!


----------

